
PC-BSD becomes TrueOS - Enindu
https://www.trueos.org/more-on-trueos/
======
rsync
Why would this OS (or _any_ OS) follow FreeBSD-current ?

This is negative because it just encourages the bad practice on the part of
FreeBSD to release 2 or 3 or 4 stable point releases, based on the assumption
that "anyone who wants anything should just use -current".

At some point there will be the (absurd) necessity to start bundling a "super
current" release because there has to be a test platform, but at the same time
everyone is using -current in production and you can't break it too badly.

Or I guess they can just break it badly one of these times and a lot of people
get screwed.

There is a deep, deep cultural problem in FreeBSD that just doesn't ever go
away and it can be summed up by saying: FreeBSD is an OS by, and for, FreeBSD
developers.

~~~
kchoudhu
We'll be up to 5 point releases when 11 hits in a few weeks. Sayeth the new
arrival to FreeBSD org: "What the fuck, which one am I supposed to use?"

    
    
        LATEST RELEASES
        Production: 10.3, 10.2, 10.1, 9.3
        Upcoming: 11.0
    

Edit: To be fair, it's worth mentioning that 10.2, 10.1 and 9.3 will sunset on
1/1/2017, so we'll be left with a slightly more sane set of production
releases at that point.

------
da_n
I have respect for BSD and am very thankful that there is more than just Linux
(my preferred OS). One thing that I've noticed is that, warranted or not, a
lot of BSD users seem to suffer from an inferiority complex. On some BSD
podcasts I listen to for example, hosts and guests often drop little jabs at
Linux etc, it seems very immature and unnecessary. This naming choice puts me
off more than anything, might as well have called it SuperiorOS or BestOS, but
I wish it luck.

------
crudbug
Well and good. The &reg; slapped everywhere is very annoying.

~~~
anexprogrammer
pc-bsd.org (Just as OTT with &reg) still seems to think TrueOS is the server
flavour only. You'd think they'd make sure a rebrand shows on both sites at
same time.

iX don't have ® all over the place on their own site, or FreeNAS so it must be
a PC-BSD choice.

~~~
PhantomGremlin
_pc-bsd.org_

Huh? Did you type that correctly? It takes me to a site titled SAMAA TV, that
has lots of Arabic on it. Something from Pakistan?

Edit: apparently the computer centric site is
[http://pcbsd.org/](http://pcbsd.org/)

------
koolba
How long till it's forked and prefixed with "TheOne"?

~~~
yellowapple
At that point, I'd half expect it to be named "NeOS".

------
4ad
So why would one want to use TrueOS instead of FreeBSD? When it was still
called PC-BSD some people claimed ease of use, but I never understood that;
since it used the same ports as FreeBSD, you could install the same ports or
packages on FreeBSD.

Now they abandoned this desktop focus. So what is the selling point here?

~~~
drewg123
I use PC-BSD on my desktop. The reason that I chose it over FreeBSD is due to
their upgrade process and their use of ZFS boot environments (beadm). And the
fact that X "just worked" with their installer.

In terms of packages and uppdates: The way a pkg update on FreeBSD goes is
that you do pkg-update && pkg-upgrade, and it updates your packages in place.
In PC-BSD, it makes a new clone of your current root environment, and does the
upgrade there. It makes this the new boot environment, and at reboot, you boot
into the updated system. This is much cleaner, and allows you to easily roll
back in the rare event of something blowing up.

I hope TrueOS keeps this.

Ugh, The name reminds me of Tru64 from DEC in the 90s..

~~~
NetStrikeForce
> It makes this the new boot environment, and at reboot, you boot into the
> updated system.

So you have to reboot to apply the changes? Sounds familiar :)

~~~
jxy
Unbelievable, right? One could instead do a zfs snapshot and retain
everything. You don't even need zfs for snapshots. UFS could do it for ages.

------
kchoudhu
Wait -- TrueOS follows FreeBSD-CURRENT?

How...brave.

------
ksec
What happened to NextBSD that ixsystem propose not long ago.

~~~
crest
IIRC NextBSD is just an internal branch integrating some Apple technology
including a launchd port and in-kernel Mach IPC.

------
syoc
Thou shalt have no other OS before Temple OS. The One True OS.

~~~
bitwize
God said so. He also said: zygote elephant narcissism verify plunge rackmount
giraffe helicopter amazing turkey sociable

------
snvzz
How pretentious can they be.

~~~
cptskippy

      "Although it's a household name for so many"
    

I chucked when I read that.

